# Looking for a few parts and answers...



## TwitchMulisha (Mar 1, 2013)

I own a 1993 Nissan Maxima GXE. I need fog lights OEM and an OEM right side view power mirror. If anybody has many of these they are willing to part with please letme know. I've had the car about a year and I'm trying to get her back into shape. 

I also have an issue with my headlights. I've replaced them and everything I could think of. The regular low beams work fine but I have no high beams whatsoever. I flick the switch on and the lights go completely out. Like I said I've swapped out bulbs so I know its not those. I've also cleaned the terminals where the lights plug in at and nothing. I was debating on just going with a decent his kit just to get some sort of brightness back but I'll still be out high beams. Any suggestions? 

Also my blinker relay I believe needs to be changed but they switched up the input so the new relay won't mount into the old slot. 

BTW I've checked every fuse I could find but still nothing. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The light switch may be defective.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Found those parts yet? it's been a year and some!


----------

